# Graved Lachs



## ollidi (7. Januar 2002)

Hat wer von Euch noch ein schickes Rezept für Graved Lachs?Bisher habe ich immer die altbekannte Mischung von Salz, Zucker, weißem Pfeffer und Dill genommen. Möchte aber mal was anderes ausprobieren.

---------------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****


----------



## Hauslaigner (7. Januar 2002)

Lieber Ollidi,Gravad Lachs, wird nun mal mit Salz Zucker Dill Pfeffer gemacht. Sonst ist es keiner.
Zutatenänderungen, bringen ein namentlich anderes Produkt hervor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------------------

Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
Boardferkelfahndung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bayrischer Frauenschwarm 
Bayrischer Kulturgesandter
Norgetourist


----------



## ollidi (7. Januar 2002)

Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frißt er nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch andere Rezeptvariationen. Evtl. mit Wacholder o. ä.Du als Hobby-Schlachter solltest wissen, daß man Würste auch verschieden zubereiten kann. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****


----------



## Seehund (7. Januar 2002)

Hallo Ollidi,nehm zur Abwechslung mal groben, bunten  Gewürzpfeffer anstatt den weissen gemahlenen.Sonnst gibt es an Graved Lachs nicht viel zu ändern.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus CuxhavenBernd


-------------------------------------------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2002)

Wenn man Senfsaat dazugibt, ist das auch kein Fehler.

-------------------------------------------------------
MfG


----------



## ollidi (7. Januar 2002)

Danke für die Tips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann kann ich ja wieder ein wenig rumexperimentieren. Mal schauen, was am Besten schmeckt. 

-------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****


----------



## til (7. Januar 2002)

Ich hah auch schon mal Koriander in einem Rezept gelesen. War da jetzt das Kraut gemeint anstelle des Dills? oder die Körner??


-------------------------------------------------------
Catch & Release:
Mehr Fisch für Alle und natürliche Bestände.
 Spinnfischen auf Raubfische


----------



## havkat (7. Januar 2002)

Hauptsache Dill, viiiieeeeel Dill! 
Und legger Senfdillsoße! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## ollidi (7. Januar 2002)

Senfsoße immer!!!!!Und schaaaaaaarrrrrrfffffff musse sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Greetings Ollidi
Niedersächsischer Entwicklungshelfer für die südlichen Provinzen.
****Boardferkel des Monats****


----------



## chippog (11. Januar 2002)

nun wollen wir doch mal eine schwedische note in das ganze bringen. gravad lax könnte zur not mit "vergrabener lachs" übersetzt werden. die mit salz und zucker (konservierender effekt) eingeriebenen rohen lachsfilets mit haut werden eine zeit lang und zwar am besten mit gewichten belastet (statt erde drauf) ruhen gelassen. die zeit ist von der temperatur und dem gewünschten reifegrad des lachses abhängig. während dess prozesses sollte der lachs zur gleichmässigeren reifung ein, gar drei mal gewendet werden. pfeffer hat neben dem feinen geschmack sicherlich auch einen konservierenden effekt und dill zumindest den tüpischen geschmack. nun gibt es hier in schweden allerdings keinen hauslaigner, der die benutzung anderer zutaten verbietet. viele rezepte empfehlen einen esslöffel cognac hinzuzugeben, allerdings nicht sehr viel mehr, da er sonst zu sehr durchschmeckt, was nicht gerade lecker ist. an sonsten habe ich auch varianten mit ingwer oder pomeranzenmarmelade oder knoblauch gesehen und selber ausprobiert. ist halt geschmackssache und der fantasie sind keine grensen getzt! salz und zucker zirka eins zu eins gemischt muss natürlich schon sein. alles andere... viel erfolg und guten appetit! ich selber nehme übrigens am liebsten grob gemahlenen, grünen pfeffer.


----------



## rueganer (11. Januar 2002)

Hallo Ollidi,die Grundzutaten von gravad Lachs sind und bleiben, Salz, Zucker, Dill und Pfeffer. o wie ich es aus meiner rügenschen Verwandschaft (meißt Fischer im Ruhestand)kenne, kann man am Pfeffer was drehen und am Dill. Der Pfeffer wurde gemörsert, etwas grober als in der Mühle, das Verhältnis 2/3 schwarzer Pfeffer, 1/3 weißer Pfeffer, Der Dill wurde zuerst ganz fein gehackt augestreut und danach eine Schicht grober gehackt und aufgelegt. Vor dem einwickeln zum Ziehen wurden Dill (ganz) und Pfeffer in die Wickeltücher gelegt und eingewickelt, damit ein bischen Voraroma da war. Veredeln kannst Du den fertigen Lachs dann mit Dipps usw. aber an der Urherstellung würde ich festhalten.

-------------------------------------------------------
Das Auto kennt den Weg!
Carsten


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2002)

watt mach ich mit denen, die keinen dill abkönnen, gibbet auch. un ich sach noch ingwer vielleicht gar ein bischen real english marmelade? fand ich auch nicht schlecht. ich mache mir wenn immer eine traditionelle und eine experimentelle variante und frier dann ein, was übrig bleibt.

-------------------------------------------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## wordtmann ingo (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs*

hallo ollidi
habe gerade deinen hilferuf gelesen 
allso wie gewohnt 2teile salz,1teile zucker(weisser Z. reicht völlig)16-bis18std.beizen 
dann kalt abspühlen leicht trocken tupfen                                                           1.mit frischen kräutern dill,schnittlauch,blattpetersilie
kleiner tipp- erst beizen-und dann die gehackten
 kräuter auf den gebeitzten fisch- 1-2tage abgedeckt im kühlschrank
die kann man (wer möchte auch essen)geniessen
2.mit limette.zitrone.orange
bevor die beize (salz u.zucker)auf den fisch die zitrusfrüchte(bitte geschnitten)auf das fischfilet legen,etwas roten pfeffer (getrocknet in der hand gerieben,o.pfeffer aus der mühle hat einen gewissen a ha effeckt auf der zunge) 
dann die beize drauf streuen abdecken und16-18std marieniren im kühlhaus soorry im KÜHLSCHRANK dann abspühlen und vorsichtig trocken reiben  
und dazu lecker gut gekühltes bier nach einer schönen angeltour


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs*

Also bei mir kommt neben den üblichen Zutaten ( Hagelsalz, brauner Zucker, Pfeffer, etwas Koriander ein guter Schuß Linie Auqavit drüber, dann vieeeel Dill.


----------

